# WTB : Seiko Tuna quartz



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

*WTB : Seiko Tuna quartz*


View Advert


Hi guys, I am after this 7C43/6 diver.

Thanks in advance.

Dimitar




*Advertiser*

mitadoc



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£400.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

